

Ask HN: What are you doing with your TI MSP430 Launchpad? - fr0sty

The development boards were announced in the spring and have I have not found a lot of examples of people building projects based on the kit.<p>So, HN:<p>1. Did you order a Launchpad?<p>2. Did you receive your Launchpad?<p>3. What have you done with it since?
======
vyrotek
1\. No, It looks like an interesting kit but I'm personally waiting for the
new Netduino Plus to be released this month.

